# Nos tsx



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Just finished up my NOS TSX Ultra Light. Built with Campy Record 10, Centuar derailleurs and Proton wheels. Frame came with a new King headset installed. First ride tomorrow morning - can't wait.
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0924.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0924.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0925.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0925.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/?action=view&current=IMG_0928.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/TSX/IMG_0928.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## erikvonb (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful. I have the exact same bike (Shimano instead of Campy). Looks like it may be the same size as well. Unfortunately, I will be parting with mine as I don't have room for all my bikes


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

That is SWEEEEET!!! I love, LOVE celeste Bianchis. Where did you find a NOS? I need one. Is that a 57 or 58?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oooooh. I had a TSX once. Now why did I sell that frame?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Very very nice! She's going to ride super smooth and very responsive, i know it.

I just built a Columbus SLX Bianchi Specialissima, here is the thread....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...-modern-retro-rebuild-miele-build-259405.html

I wish mine had two water bottle mounts.

Whats yours weighing in at? I tried to get mine to sub 19lbs but ended up at 19.5 sans pedals.

Let us know how she rides... enjoy.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Ride-Fly said:


> That is SWEEEEET!!! I love, LOVE celeste Bianchis. Where did you find a NOS? I need one. Is that a 57 or 58?


 Thanks all. It's a 55cm and fits great. I got it on ebay, with the King headset it was hard to pass up. Originally the seller had it up for $850, but got no bids - went up for $750 a week later and I was all over it.
This will be an extra special first ride. A year ago today I was out for a ride and I passed out while descending a twisty canyon road at about 25mph. I had had an irregular heart beat that went in to v-tach, where it basically stops pumping and just quivers. I don't remember the crash - just part of the slide. I broke my helmet and my right collar bone and lots of road rash. The collar bone was bolted together with a Ti plate and I had an Ablation on the heart two days before Christmas. I was off the bike for about 6 months and missed 3 months of work. 
I killed my treadmill test back in April and have been building up the miles since. So today I'm going to go finish the ride I started Sept. 2, 2010. Ride report to follow. :thumbsup:


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Man, what a great riding bike. I did just shy of 50 miles and it felt as if the roads had been covered in giant panes of glass - sooo smooth. Geometry is nice too, very quick cornering rig. Love it. I made it up and over the "crash site" and thought of how lucky I was, things could have gone really bad there. I feel very lucky to be able to kiss the wife and kids every night and still able to enjoy a good ride. A win-win, as they say.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

velomateo said:


> Thanks all. It's a 55cm and fits great. I got it on ebay, with the King headset it was hard to pass up. Originally the seller had it up for $850, but got no bids - went up for $750 a week later and I was all over it.
> This will be an extra special first ride. A year ago today I was out for a ride and I passed out while descending a twisty canyon road at about 25mph. I had had an irregular heart beat that went in to v-tach, where it basically stops pumping and just quivers. I don't remember the crash - just part of the slide. I broke my helmet and my right collar bone and lots of road rash. The collar bone was bolted together with a Ti plate and I had an Ablation on the heart two days before Christmas. I was off the bike for about 6 months and missed 3 months of work.
> I killed my treadmill test back in April and have been building up the miles since. So today I'm going to go finish the ride I started Sept. 2, 2010. Ride report to follow. :thumbsup:



First of all, glad to hear that your crash wasn't worse, that you are now in good health, and now back on the bike. Did your irregular heartbeat ever show up during your yearly physicals? Man, that is scary. 

Back to your Bianchi- nice job on the score. Nice build too. Record belongs on that bike. I have always wanted a steel Celeste Bianchi to add to my stable. If you are ever feeling charitable, you can always donate your bike to me.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

The irregular heart beat was found during a flight physical back in 2001, but after seeing a cardiologist and going through a battery of tests, they said that I could be a canidate for an ablation. The electrophysiologist I saw then made it seem like a lot of people have irregular beats and mine wasn't too bad, so I could just live with it. Never any mention of passing out at any time.
As far as a charitable donation, I'll keep that in mind - but don't hold your breath. I have a son who rides too - and he's already staked a claim on it. I notice you try that donation approach a lot, has it ever worked?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

velomateo said:


> The irregular heart beat was found during a flight physical back in 2001, but after seeing a cardiologist and going through a battery of tests, they said that I could be a canidate for an ablation. The electrophysiologist I saw then made it seem like a lot of people have irregular beats and mine wasn't too bad, so I could just live with it. Never any mention of passing out at any time.
> As far as a charitable donation, I'll keep that in mind - but don't hold your breath. I have a son who rides too - and he's already staked a claim on it. I notice you try that donation approach a lot, has it ever worked?


Unfortunately, the donation plea never works but that won't stop me from trying!!!

Flight physical??? Do you fly GA, military, or commercial? I flew for the navy, air guard, and commercial. Ride ON and fly safe brtutha.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

No flying, I'm an A&P mechanic...so I run and taxi = ground pilot.


----------

